# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Täysjousitettu maastopyörä

## Janezcky

Hei, ensimmäinen viesti foorumille. 
Alkuvuodesta tuli hommattua Trek fx3 disc jolla tyytyväisenä olen ajellut työmatkat. Nyt kuitenkin bikeparkeissa käynyt muutaman kerran vuokrapyörällä ajamassa ja pari kertaa maastossa ja täytyy itsellekin saada maastopyörä. Bikeparkeissa tulisi käytyä mutta se varmasti olisi vähäisempää kuin muu maastossa ajo. 

Olisiko heittää suosituksia n. 3000e hintaluokassa? Spectralia, Neuronia, YT Izzo ja Jeffsya kuten myös Stumpjumperia miettinyt.
Pyörää olisi myös hyvä päästä liikkeessä hypistelemään jossain päin Suomea. Toimitusaika toki voi pidempikin olla, tälle syksylle tuskin ehtii eikä ole pakkokaan.

----------


## JackOja

*Täysjoustopyörä alle 3000€?*

----------

